# Question about leaving the country for Russians!!



## sam999 (May 10, 2015)

Hello there!!!
im a Russian citizen, I'm here on a long (3month) tourist visit Visa, i got my Work visa today and the HR office told me that i have to leave the country (exit) and then come back to enter with the new work visa.
so my question is, can i travel to Oman borders? exit UAE and then entry again?
i need a visa to enter Oman, so can i do what they call Visa Run????:confused2:
i read that for Russians its not possible, but i don't understand why? if i can leave and enter with the new visa????
i don't want to pay for a plane ticket back home.
please help me, is there any other way!!!!

thanks


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

For 500-600 dirhams you can go to bahrain or qatar and come back, it's a 50 minutes flight. That if Oman doesn't work.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You cant go to Oman by road and come back (or so I was told). You have to take a flight to Oman (or Qatar etc.), and come back on the same plane without clearing Oman immigration. 
If in doubt, call Oman Air/ Fly DUbai/ ROtana Jet etc. All of them have relatively cheap flights to Oman and this entry/exit is fairly common.


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't know why it's supposedly not possible for Russians. I think most people do the Oman visa run. I did it by flight. Fly & return same day. Super easy & cheap. Not sure though if there are new laws regarding that.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Nirvana said:


> I don't know why it's supposedly not possible for Russians. I think most people do the Oman visa run. I did it by flight. Fly & return same day. Super easy & cheap. Not sure though if there are new laws regarding that.


As the person would have to actually be stamped into and out of Oman there would be the requirement for a visit visa into Oman.

Am not sure if Russia is on the list of nationalities that are granted "visa on arrival" at the Omani border, if the answer is "yes" then it is possible to do the UAE Work Visa entry by way of the Hatta visa run. However, if an advance visit visa is required for a Russian national to enter Oman then this would not be a feasible option.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

LesFroggitts said:


> As the person would have to actually be stamped into and out of Oman there would be the requirement for a visit visa into Oman.


No.
If you read above, this is done without "entering" Oman. No visa for Oman is required.

The exit and entry stamp is for UAE only.


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

LesFroggitts said:


> As the person would have to actually be stamped into and out of Oman there would be the requirement for a visit visa into Oman.


They won't be entering Oman. They'd get it at their airport without entering the country, then head back to the same plane to return to UAE. There is a special path/route for people doing visa runs.

That said, the official list of countries eligible for visa on arrival to Oman on their website, looks kindda limited. It doesn't even include my country. But that isn't needed in this case. Hence how I (and many others) did it.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

rsinner said:


> No.
> If you read above, this is done without "entering" Oman. No visa for Oman is required.
> 
> The exit and entry stamp is for UAE only.


Sorry, but I have to disagree with you there - you do need to show that you have fully departed the UAE to another country before coming back to Dubai, this is why they require the Omani entry/exit stamps. I'm speaking from personal experience having gone through the procedure in the past.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Nirvana said:


> They won't be entering Oman. They'd get it at their airport without entering the country, then head back to the same plane to return to UAE. There is a special path/route for people doing visa runs.
> 
> That said, the official list of countries eligible for visa on arrival to Oman on their website, looks kindda limited. It doesn't even include my country. But that isn't needed in this case. Hence how I (and many others) did it.


For a "flight" trip - then yes they can turn you around in the airport. But they were also talking about doing the visa run which I presumed was by road to Hatta in which case the procedures at that border do require entry/exit into Oman.

By the sounds of it, your best option is a Flying one. lane:


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

LesFroggitts said:


> For a "flight" trip - then yes they can turn you around in the airport. But they were also talking about doing the visa run which I presumed was by road to Hatta in which case the procedures at that border do require entry/exit into Oman.
> 
> By the sounds of it, your best option is a Flying one. lane:


"Visa run" stands for both. Yeah, I believe I heard that doing it through a road trip to Hatta would require that. But a flight to Muscat doesn't. OP should opt in for the later.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

LesFroggitts said:


> Sorry, but I have to disagree with you there - you do need to show that you have fully departed the UAE to another country before coming back to Dubai, this is why they require the Omani entry/exit stamps. I'm speaking from personal experience having gone through the procedure in the past.


Agreed - doesnt work by road. Hence my first post which mentioned that. Only for flights.


----------

